
Heading to San Fran for three days, tips on events/people/things that I should check out while I'm there? - Prrometheus

======
Prrometheus
I'm heading west to scout out the land of milk-and-VC money for a few days.
I'll be swinging by Stanford and Berkeley for an afternoon. Anyone else know
good startup-oriented events to check out between May 9th and 11th?

~~~
davidw
FYI: no one calls it "san fran". What the city is called is evidently of some
concern, and the object of trends and whims:

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/10/14/DD67721.DTL&type;=travelbayarea](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2003/10/14/DD67721.DTL&type=travelbayarea)

Too much navel gazing for me, I'd rather live someplace that just has a name
and that's that.

